# What would you guys do?



## edickison78 (Nov 2, 2006)

I just bought a new TiVo, Series 2 with 3yr subscription. I want to get another DVR with a rather large hard disk(preference is 500 GB). Are there any DVRs out there that could be hooked up to a TiVo DVR and doesn't need a subscription? If not, is it worthwhile to buy one of the upgraded TiVos I saw in the store and use it as storage. I've thought about doing the whole PC network thing but another DVR would be my ideal. Any thoughts?

erin


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

If you are willing, you can sacrafice the warranty (whole other thread) and go ahead and upgrade the box that you have.

If you buy another upgraded TiVo you qill still need the service to have any functionality like recording, TTG, and MRV.


----------



## edickison78 (Nov 2, 2006)

but I'm totally new, so I might ask some really dumb questions. If my subscription runs out and I don't renew, does that mean I can't play what I've already saved on my TiVo? I understand that it wouldn't record or anything but shouldn't it still playback whats already on the hard drive? Oh and what is TTG and MRV?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

TTG - Tivo 2 Go
MRV - Multi Room viewing


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

TTG = Tivo to Go
The transfer of recordings from a Tivo to a pc. If you want a 500GB dvr just to archive recordings, you can put a large drive in your pc and use TTG to transfer recordings to that drive and then back to the Tivo if necessary.

Subscriptions do not expire. You have to actively cancel the subscription or credit card that pays for it. Recordings on an un-sub'd tivo can be viewed.


----------



## edickison78 (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks for the info, I appreciate you guys answering questions you must have heard a thousand times. LOL. 

erin


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd split it two ways. Put a larger drive, although not as big as a 500, maybe a 250 or 300 (I have 160 GB now). and maybe a 300 GB drive in a PC to make an archive machine, and expand that as the need arises.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

classicsat said:


> I'd split it two ways. Put a larger drive, although not as big as a 500, maybe a 250 or 300 (I have 160 GB now). and maybe a 300 GB drive in a PC to make an archive machine, and expand that as the need arises.


On the other hand a large drive in the TiVo would alleviate the need for an "archive drive" in your PC.

I have 2 DT boxes and one is stock and one is upgraded. The upgraded one holds most of the SPs and does most of the recording. The second DT resolves conflicts and is mostly used for just MRV. However, I don't use much TTG at all, so it would depend on one's needs.


----------



## edickison78 (Nov 2, 2006)

If I got a pc with a huge drive to archive recordings I want to keep, is there any loss in video or sound quality? 

thanx 

erin


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Having the archive drive on the PC would be a level of "insurance", especially if it is a removable drive, compared to having everything on the TiVo, at a higher risk of loss, in that a drive that is continuously running would be first to die, compared to a drive that is only turned on as needed.

There should be minimal loss in TTG, although it recodes the recording somehow to transfer to a PC (it might be a remuxing/recryption).


----------

